# RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0

## Joffer

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but it seemed like one for a kernel / system question..

I'm trying to make initrd work. I've got this complied into the kernel (no modules):

Block Devices -> RAM disk support 

Block Devices -> Loopback device support 

Block Devices -> Initial RAM disk (initrd) support

Rebooting gives me this in my 'dmesg':

```

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disk of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 

...(some lines further down)... 

RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.
```

What am I missing to get the RAMDISK to not create this error?

Update: I will be trying a clean vanilla-sources kernel.

Update2: Same error with vanilla-sources.

----------

## axses

Have you looked at your dmesg ? I have the same problem when I boot up , but when i look at dmesg, I get the following.

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Equalizer1996: $Revision: 1.2.1 $ $Date: 1996/09/22 13:52:00 $ Simon Janes (simon@ncm.com)

And then a few lines below that , I get the error msg you have. 

Boot , my bootsplash works nicely, so I a bit confused about the whole issue.

Let me know if u find out any more infos.

----------

## col

after you make your initrd ramdisk you have to redo your bootloader .... for lilo you would just run:

```

lilo

```

----------

## Guru

I am getting this strange message as well with Kernel 2.6.5 and bootsplash as described in the latest bootsplash howto thread.

I am using the latest gentoo-dev-sources (currently 2.6.5), grub, and the bootsplash (installed as in above thread), and my dmesg output has the following:

```

RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.

```

Anyone?

----------

## Guru

I forget to mention that other than that strange warning message in the dmesg output, everything on my system seems to work fine... including the bootsplash image.

Has anyone figured out this warning message yet?

----------

## cryos

I am also getting just about the exact same problem, and my bootsplash isn't working  :Sad:  I am using gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5-r1 and everything else seems to work great. Using Athlon64 native 64 bit kernel but it should still work shouldn't it?

I get the same RAM disk error message, and have recompiled a couple of times too. Anyone any ideas yet? I miss my pretty bootsplash.

----------

## Rainmaker

can you post your [grub,lilo].conf ??

----------

## cryos

Just managed to solve it! After much searching I found a post stating that bootsplash only works in 16K colours, and so after changing the vga= line to 0x31A bootsplash started working straight away! I was really surprised and it doesn't really seem to be mentioned anywhere and it fails silently...

Fixed it now though - thanks for the offer of help though  :Wink:  I now have just about everything working properly on my new AMD64 system.

----------

## Guru

 *Quote:*   

> Just managed to solve it! After much searching I found a post stating that bootsplash only works in 16K colours, and so after changing the vga= line to 0x31A bootsplash started working straight away! I was really surprised and it doesn't really seem to be mentioned anywhere and it fails silently... 

 

I have my vga line set to 0x31A also (16k colors), and like I described above, my bootsplash works fine; however, I still get the strange

```
RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0. 
```

in my dmesg output.  Can you check your dmesg output, and see if you still get that warning message, even though your bootsplash is working?

Here is my grub.conf:

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# With both framebuffer and bootsplash

title=Gentoo Linux (+fb +splash)

root=(hd0,0)

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024

# With framebuffer but without bootsplash

title=Gentoo Linux (+fb -splash)

root=(hd0,0)

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

# Without both framebuffer and bootsplash

title=Gentoo Linux (-fb -splash)

root=(hd0,0)

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

```

Any ideas?

----------

## cryos

I can confirm I still get the exact same error message in my dmesg output, and have no idea why it is there. It would seem to suggest the the initrd image wouldn't work. I had it before bootsplash worked, and I still have it now using gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5-r1 on an AMD64. I am less worried now, but it would be nice to know what the source of this error message is.

My grub.conf is very similar to yours apart from the root location  :Wink: 

----------

## Guru

Okay, so it would seem that even those with working bootsplash are recieving the Warning message.  

Can anyone else with a working bootsplash confirm that they too are receiving this message?

----------

## cryos

You got me thinking about this one, and so I checked my PC at work which is still running a 2.4 kernel - that still gets this same error message too. You don't get this message (or I don't) when booting from the LiveCD though. I don't know if this helps, but it's what I know so far...

----------

## Guru

Interesting... I'll bet alot of people are getting this message and don't even know it because their bootsplash is working fine.

I am stumped...   :Sad: 

Does anyone have any ideas?

----------

## smiley

I've been getting that message all along with everything working. I've often wondered about it but haven't taken the time to try and figure it out because everything seems to work.

I wonder if anyone gets it without using bootsplash.

smiley  :Cool: 

----------

## David_r

I also get this 

```

Jun 19 15:48:22 red RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

```

Then a few lines down in dmesg

```

Jun 19 15:48:22 red RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.

```

Bootsplash works just fine, as does everything else on the system.

David.

----------

## cryos

When using the LiveCD it does find a valid ramdisk - I am starting to think that this is the stuff used to autodetect hardware and stuff where an initial image is loaded - although I haven't found anything authorative out about it, and don't really understand why it is complaining about it...

----------

## dhurt

I get the same error message on my laptop and desktop, but have not really looked into it much because it seems that everything is working. Am I missing something?

----------

## cryos

 *dhurt wrote:*   

> I get the same error message on my laptop and desktop, but have not really looked into it much because it seems that everything is working. Am I missing something?

 

I don't think so - I am pretty sure it is a farily unrelated issue concerning the use of an initial RAM disk to enable autodetection of hardware before booting into Linux proper - but I am not definite.

I certainly don't think it is anything to worry about. The LiveCD does not get this error message, but all my installed systems (two laptops, and three desktops) all get this error message. I would just like to know because I am curious - I certainly don't think it's anything to worry about  :Smile: 

----------

## dhurt

Thanks   :Very Happy: 

----------

## monkey89

Well, after spending the afternoon trying to figure out what was causing it, I think I have it.  :Smile: 

The issue here is that a "valid" ramdisk is actually a file containing a filesystem, like minix or ext2.  You wont notice this on the livecd because the livecd's initrd contains an ext2 filesystem with dietlibc/busybox (the shell you see when the livecd crashes or fails to start up) with the bootsplash stuff appended to it.  To get the error to not show up with an initrd only containing bootsplash info, do the following:

```

mount /boot

(rm /boot/initrd)

dd if=/dev/zero of=/boot/initrd bs=1M count=4

mke2fs -F -m 0 -b 1024 /boot/initrd

/sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768 >> /boot/initrd

umount /boot

mkdir /initrd

```

This will mount your /boot partition so that you can access the initrd, delete the existing initrd, create a blank (4 MB) initrd, format it as an ext2 filesystem, append (note the >>) bootsplash info to the initrd, unmount the /boot partition, and make an /initrd directory.  The /initrd directory is needed because the Linux init scripts (for some reason I don't know) mount the initrd into this folder, and if it isn't created it gives an error (says failed instead of ok, nothing big), and since we're trying to get rid of the error, we don't want that, right?  :Smile: 

This will replace the error with something like:

RAMDISK: ext2 filesystem found at block 0

If you want, you can compress the initrd like so:

```

gzip initrd

```

This will replace the error with something like:

RAMDISK: compressed filesystem found at block 0

Make sure that you fix the paths in these commands, they are all generic.  Good luck, let me know if you find a better solution than this.  :Smile: 

----------

## nick_downing

Ah.. It's always the simple things eh.. I hadn't realized your initrd was only for the purpose of bootsplashing or I could have pointed this out.  Anyway I learned something, the fact that the bootsplash only works in 16k colours.. great.. I was wondering about this.  Thanx all.

cheers,

Nick

----------

## eyoung100

First of all, the reason this thread was started was The Gentoo Framebuffer HOWTO.  If you haven't gotten it working yet, hop on over and dive in.  If you took the plunge read on.  After experimenting with monkey's thought process in which he came up with this

 *monkey89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> mount /boot
> ...

 

I have determined an easier way for those of us afraid of  messing up our system at the risk of experimentation, so lets get started:

```

su

Password: (root password)

```

After this say your prayers to one of the father's of Linux, for it is RedHat that first introduce the Initial RAM Disk.  After thanking RedHat

```

mkdir /initrd

emerge sync (if needed)

emerge mkinitrd

```

For those of you who want to go it alone

```

man mkinitrd

```

For the rest of us I'll try to explain some more useful options

-v verbose output (useful for those who like to see what's going on)

--omit-lvm-modules (you need this if you don't use Logical Volume Management)

--omit-raid-modules (same as above for RAID)

--omit-scsi-modules (same as above for SCSI)

--preload=<module> (explained below)

--with=<module> (explained below)

--built-in=<module> (will build an initrd with module inside)

--fstab=<path to fstab> (in our case thats /etc/fstab, wil autodect the root filesystem type, making commands such as mke2fs obsolete)

Before I go on, let me explain --preload, --built-in and --with

For those interested, read on.  The impatient may skip to the next paragraph.

Did you ever wonder how some distros can compile a totally modular kernel even to the point of  compiling filesystem support as a module.  Lets take the ext2 filesystem as an example.  From the kernel configs:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> To compile this file system support as a module, choose M here: the
> 
> module will be called ext2. Be aware however that the file system
> ...

 

Think of an initrd as a storage area for things that need to be done before Linux loads.  For those of you familiar with C, C++, or COBOL, etc we call this pre-linking (before compile).  If I were to compile ext2 as a module, I could preload it into the RAM Disk with --preload=ext2.  If you use SCSI, use --with=ext2.  --with gets executed after your SCSI modules are loaded.  Mkinitrd was created to establish a method for  SCSI users to use Linux.  I can also build it in, thus skipping prelinking and post-linking, by using --built-in=ext2.  The developers and the command understand the concept of all this linking better than just mke2fs.

End Explaination

To continue on with code

```

mount /boot

ls /boot

```

Write down the name of your kernel, and continue on.

If you used genkernel find the brown section below.

If you compiled your own kernel, find the blue section below.. 

 --BLUE SECTION--

The command below is based on my setup.  If you need certain modules don't forget to remove the --omit options

```

mkinitrd -v --omit-scsi-modules --omit-raid-modules --omit-lvm-modules --fstab=/etc/fstab /boot/initrd-2.6.7-gentoo-r6 2.6.7-gentoo-r6

```

Please note that the first 2.6.7-gentoo-r6 is the initrd and the second is the version your /usr/src/linux symlink points to.  Kernel name must be exact!

Continue to the brown section.

 --END BLUE SECTION--

 --BROWN SECTION--

You're reading this because you used genkernel or completed the blue section.

Since genkernel already created your initrd for you, or since you made your own you must append the splash command to the initrd using the append operator >> as noted in monkey's code snippet above.  I will now demonstrate. 

```

/sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/<theme name>/config/bootsplash-<resolution>.cfg >> <the name of your initrd, the one you wrote down>

```

In my case it was

```

/sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/livecd-2004.2/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg >> /boot/initrd-2.6.7-gentoo-r6

```

After appending your config to your initrd open your text editor to /etc/conf.d/bootsplash and fill in BOOTSPLASH_THEME="<theme name>" with your chosen theme.  For the themes used on the LiveCD's 

```

emerge bootsplash-themes-livecd

```

 Please note that the initrd's supplied with the themes emerged above also cause the error this thread discusses.

You may also pass your theme as a kernel parameter in your bootloaders configuration file.  I'll paste mine below.  Don't forget to add the initrd line.  Genkernel users already have this line.

My grub.conf file:

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.7-gentoo-r6 (+fb, +splash)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.7-gentoo root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=791 splash=silent  theme=livecd-2004.2

initrd /initrd-2.6.7-gentoo-r6

```

 --END BROWN SECTION--

If you found this post helpful please let me know and I will repost as a thread on its own.  You may contact me on UnderNet in the #gentoo channel.

[Edit] MisspellingLast edited by eyoung100 on Thu Jul 01, 2004 8:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nick_downing

Nice one bruvva.. I SAID.. NICE ONE BRUVVA..  :Wink:   hehe.  I thought genkernel was capable of doing the bootsplash stuff?  So is it really necessary to run the /sbin/splash command after using genkernel?  I haven't been successful (haven't tried 16k color mode tho) so maybe that's why?

cheers,

Nick

----------

## eyoung100

 *nick_downing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nice one bruvva.. I SAID.. NICE ONE BRUVVA..   hehe.  I thought genkernel was capable of doing the bootsplash stuff?  So is it really necessary to run the /sbin/splash command after using genkernel?  I haven't been successful (haven't tried 16k color mode tho) so maybe that's why?
> 
> 

 

```

/sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/<theme name>/config/bootsplash-<resolution>.cfg >> <the name of your initrd, the one you wrote down>

```

This splash command is needed with the append  >> command because genkernel isn't that smart.  As proof look here

Unfortunantly I believe the framebuffer driver only works up to 16k colors, but it will work in resolution up to 1600x1200.

```

ls /etc/bootsplah/<theme name>/config/

```

 will give you all supported resolutions for <theme name>,  I'll test more than 791 and then edit this post with the result.

[Edit] I rebooted and the splash binary only understands 16k color.  See the table of vga values in the Install Handbook 16bpp row if you would rather use numerical values instead of the hex values floating around in the forums.  Now that this has been confirmed I wonder where the bug is (in the vgafb.c) or in the splash binary

----------

## meowsqueak

16k colour, 16bpp? These don't make sense. 16bpp is 65536 colours. 16k colour is 14bpp. And I thought grub bootsplash only supported sixteen colours. What's the deal?   :Smile: 

----------

## eyoung100

Ok make me go googling for a minute lol

Quoting Hyperdictionary

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Definition:	 	
> 
> (bpp) The number of bits of information stored per pixel of an image or displayed by a graphics adapter. The more bits there are, the more colours can be represented, but the more memory is required to store or display the image.
> ...

 

Don't ask me why its the extra bit for green   :Question: 

Bootsplash supports up to 65,536 colors (16bpp)  In my experience people tend to interchange the k and the bpp until they realize what you did.  If it's any consilation Microsoft treated a kilobyte as 1,000 bytes, and a megabyte was 1,000 kilobytes up until Windows ME.   :Smile:   It's actually 1,024

----------

## meowsqueak

The extra bit for green is because the human eye is more sensitive to green hues than blue or red, so it can discern more variance. Providing more resolution for green optimises the colour space for human vision.

----------

## smiley

I just want to add that loopback support is required for mkinitrd to work

smiley  :Cool: 

----------

## eyoung100

Device Drivers

Block Devices

Loopback Device Support

RAM Disk Support

                                                                (4096)Default RAM Disk Size

Initial RAM Disk (initrd) support

You can leave cryptoloop support empty.  the /initrd directory is locked unless your root anyway.

On the other note I learned something new about green   :Smile: 

----------

## slyderz

```

mount /boot

(rm /boot/initrd)

dd if=/dev/zero of=/boot/initrd bs=1M count=4

mke2fs -F -m 0 -b 1024 /boot/initrd

/sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768 >> /boot/initrd

umount /boot

mkdir /initrd 

```

I did this and im getting the following error. 

mount_devfs_fs(): unable to mount devfs, err: -2

A few lines down in dmesg it says it has been mounted. Is this something i should worry about? 

mount also shows it as being mounted

none on /dev type devfs (rw)

output from dmesg

mount_devfs_fs(): unable to mount devfs, err: -2

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Trying to move old root to /initrd ... okay

Mounted devfs on /dev

----------

## eyoung100

Try my post on page 1 of this forum or see the same post as a HOWTO at RAM Disk HOWTO

This error

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mount_devfs_fs(): unable to mount devfs, err: -2
> 
> 

 

is being caused by the fact that your root partition is not ext2 as the code you followed produces.  Either post your /etc/fstab file, and I'll tell you what command to use, or follow my guide on page 1 or at the URL and it will fix you up  :Smile: 

----------

## slyderz

this is what i have in fstab

```

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda3               /               reiserfs        noatime,notail          0 0

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

----------

## eyoung100

 *slyderz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> mount /boot
> ...

 

A few more questions:

1. If running a 2.6 series kernel, have you emerged udev?  If not yu must recompile your kernel after choosing the deprecated option "dev filesystem" support under Psuedo filesystems.

2. If running a 2.4 series kernel you must compile in "dev file system support" and "automount at boot"

let me give you the hard way

```

mount /boot

(rm /boot/initrd)

dd if=/dev/zero of=/boot/initrd bs=1M count=4

MKREISERFS -F -m 0 -b 1024 /boot/initrd

/sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768 >> /boot/initrd

umount /boot

mkdir /initrd 

```

I capitalized what you need to replace, but I urge you to read my post on the previous page for an easier way.  The RAM Disk needs your root partion, not your boot.  Now since you havent read the prievious page here is the lazy man's approach

```

emerge mkinitrd

mount /boot

mkinitrd -v --fstab=/etc/fstab /boot/initrd-<kernel-version> <kernel version>

```

----------

## nick_downing

Hi all; posted in this forum by mistake.  So I've edited it out.  cheers from a n00b  :Wink: 

----------

## alwyn

 *slyderz wrote:*   

> this is what i have in fstab
> 
> ```
> 
> /dev/hda3               /               reiserfs        noatime,notail          0 0
> ...

 

Hi Slyder,

You might want to change that last zero for your root partition.  If that value is 0 then it means that the filesystem will never be checked at boot.  

This could be especially bad if you use Reiser.

----------

## EricHsu

hi all

I've solved the problem by following eyoung100's great instructions

however, a new problem found:

I keep receiving the following message (something like that...) each time at the end of a reboot or

shutdown:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Remounting remaining filesystem read-only...    [!!]
> 
>   Please enter root password for maintenance or Ctrl+D for a simple startup:
> ...

 

When I use my old initrd instead, the "RAMDISK: Couldn't..." shows up again, 

but no more such message mentioned above...

Could anybody figure out what the problem is?

TIA   :Very Happy: 

----------

## eyoung100

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> hi all
> 
> I've solved the problem by following eyoung100's great instructions
> 
> however, a new problem found:
> ...

 

Could you please post your /etc/rc.conf file and I can help you

----------

## EricHsu

hi, eyoung100!

here is my /etc/rc.conf, I've deleted all the comments for better reading:)

```

KEYMAP="us"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

CLOCK="local"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

PROTOCOLS="1 2"

DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"

XSESSION="Gnome"

```

Does that problem has something to do with rc.conf file? 

I found that, when I used the initrd I made following your instructions, the "df"

showed there was one more device (?) was mounted: /dev/root.old, mountpoint is /initrd...

....ummmmm... confusing....

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## eyoung100

OK, the protocols line in your rc.conf file is correct.  Can you type the command you use to shutdown, or read this post

If this isn't the problem, keep posting   :Smile: 

----------

## EricHsu

 *eyoung100 wrote:*   

> OK, the protocols line in your rc.conf file is correct.  Can you type the command you use to shutdown, or read this post
> 
> If this isn't the problem, keep posting  

 

hi, eyoung100! Thank you very much first!

I've checked the link to that topic, it doesn't seem to have something

to do with this problem  :Smile: 

I shutdown or reboot my box in two ways:

. Command Line: shutdown -h now  & reboot

. From gdm

As I mentioned before, the "maintenance" thing occurs only after

I use the new initrd created by following your instructions.

When I turn back to my old initrd, the "Remounting Remaining 

Filesystems Read-only" gives an "[OK]". (However, I get the 

annoying "RAMDISK: Couldn't..." again....

I guess this should have something to do with the new initrd?

Do we miss something? 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Thanks again!

----------

## eyoung100

Post thes files:

```

/etc/fstab/

/initrd/linuxrc

/boot/grub/grub.conf or lilo.conf

```

Also, post the output of 

```

rc-update status

```

and if necessary lets remove xdm from default because X adds another layer of complexity

----------

## EricHsu

hi! eyoung100!

sorry for being so late, I went to meet a friend these days and just came back...

here are my /etc/fstab, /initrd/linuxrc and /boot/grub/grub.conf

/etc/fstab

```

/dev/hda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime      1 2

/dev/hda5      /      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/hda6      /usr      ext3      noatime         0 2

/dev/hda7      /tmp      ext3      noatime         0 2

/dev/hda8      /var      ext3      noatime         0 2

/dev/hda10      /home      ext3      noatime         0 2

/dev/hda11      /share      ext3      noatime         0 2

/dev/hda9      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro,user,iocharset=cp936      0 0

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0

```

/initrd/linuxrc

```

#!/bin/nash

echo Mounting /proc filesystem

mount -t proc /proc /proc

echo Creating block devices

mkdevices /dev

echo Creating root device

mkrootdev /dev/root

echo 0x0100 > /proc/sys/kernel/real-root-dev

echo Mounting root filesystem

mount -o noatime --ro -t ext3 /dev/root /sysroot

pivot_root /sysroot /sysroot/initrd

umount /initrd/proc

```

/boot/grub/grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2004.1 (2.6.7)

   root (hd0,0)

   kernel /kernel-2.6.7-gentoo root=/dev/hda5 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 splash=silent

   initrd (hd0,0)/initrd

```

rc-update show

```

           alsasound |      default           

                apmd |                        

            bootmisc | boot                   

          bootsplash |      default           

             bttrack |                        

             checkfs | boot                   

           checkroot | boot                   

               clock | boot                   

         consolefont | boot                   

         crypto-loop |                        

               cupsd |                        

          domainname |      default           

              esound |                        

                famd |      default           

            gkrellmd |                        

                 gpm |                        

              hdparm |                        

            hostname | boot                   

            iptables |      default           

             keymaps | boot                   

               local |      default nonetwork 

          localmount | boot                   

             modules | boot                   

            net.eth0 |      default           

              net.lo | boot                   

            netmount |      default           

            net.ppp0 |                        

                nscd |                        

             numlock |                        

             portmap |                        

             postfix |      default           

               q3ded |                        

           rmnologin | boot                   

            rp-pppoe |                        

              rsyncd |                        

              serial | boot                   

                sshd |                        

           syslog-ng |      default           

             urandom | boot                   

          vixie-cron |      default           

              vsftpd |                        

                 xdm |      default           

                 xfs |                        

              xinetd |                        

```

Have any idea?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## eyoung100

I haven't forgotten about you, just racking my brain for an answer   :Confused: 

----------

## EricHsu

 *eyoung100 wrote:*   

> I haven't forgotten about you, just racking my brain for an answer  

 

WoW, you're back!   :Very Happy: 

Well, if it takes too much time, just let it be...

anyhow, it doesn't bother me a lot

I'm using my old initrd, and pretending not seeing the "Couldn't..." stuff...   :Twisted Evil: 

Still, I must say: Thanks a MILLION!! You've been a great help! And I've 

learned a lot from you about the initrd! (I didn't know what it is until I've

read you HOWTO!)

----------

